# Snowflake Eel Cleaner Shrimp compatibility?



## rastarainy

well, i already know that from the moment you saw the title of the thread you were like....no compatibility at all....but what if the eel was very well fed...would he then leave my CS alone? (btw the eel isnt in my display tank w/ my shrimp yet...he's in a 55g im currently breaking down-check for sale forum for lighting details). whichever answer is commonly given..i will go with...and this basically means; yes i can keep the eel and shrimp if he is well fed, or no and i have to sell the eel. you decide.


----------



## Fishfirst

Cleaner shrimp would be on the menu for a eel that eats mainly invertebrates


----------



## rastarainy

yea i pretty much figured that.....i just wanted a second opinion since cleaner shrimp are different for most shrimp.


----------

